# Super Bowl Dip....



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

1lb of hot sausage
1lb of hamburger
1 small block of velveeta cheese (reg. or hot kind)
1 jar of hot salsa (or can of Rotel tom. and Chili's)

cube cheese and add to crock pot with salsa
fry hamburger & sausage till done, drain grease and add to cheese and salsa mix, stir till well mixed and melted. 
Scoop out with Tostitos scoops or Fritos scoops.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

bump,,,,,


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey! That is good stuff. I fix it at the house couple times a year. It is a big hit with my family!Just do the mild sausage and can of Mild Rotel though. Most at my place are not into heat like I am.I juice my part up a little with some hot sauce.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That sounds good.. what kind of hot sausage you use?


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*sausage*

I usually buy good quality. I buy Jimmy Dean or BASS Farm brand. There are others as well. If you don't like it so (meaty) just add about half of another jar of salsa....


----------

